# UCLA Letters of Recommendation



## Kukkik

Ok guys, I have a ridiculously stupid question to ask.

Anyone had experience applying to UCLA? Directing, producing, whatever kind of MFA.

I'm wondering how are we supposed to submit the letters of recommendation. I know the recommenders can submit the letters to the online application, but will those reach the film school? Because the film school asks for us to upload the supporting materials online (these go to the graduate division for sure, no idea if it has anything to do with the film school) and THEN mail the hard copies of everything as well so they have them. 

My question is, should I have the recommenders upload their letters, or mail them, or both?

I'm getting paranoid.


----------



## jeremy's sea

Kukkik said:


> Ok guys, I have a ridiculously stupid question to ask.
> 
> Anyone had experience applying to UCLA? Directing, producing, whatever kind of MFA.
> 
> I'm wondering how are we supposed to submit the letters of recommendation. I know the recommenders can submit the letters to the online application, but will those reach the film school? Because the film school asks for us to upload the supporting materials online (these go to the graduate division for sure, no idea if it has anything to do with the film school) and THEN mail the hard copies of everything as well so they have them.
> 
> My question is, should I have the recommenders upload their letters, or mail them, or both?
> 
> I'm getting paranoid.


All three of my letters were submitted by the recommenders online and they received confirmations and relayed it to me. If you have a gap in your application (i.e. one of three letters didn't get uploaded) they'll ask you for it so you can clear it up, but the dashboard should tell you if all steps are complete anyway.


----------



## TheArsenal1886

Further to the above, I believe they would _prefer_ your recommenders only upload them online. I wouldn't have them mail their recommendations unless they're unwilling or unable to upload online-- especially with all of the paper they're already handling for each application.


----------



## Kukkik

jeremy's sea said:


> All three of my letters were submitted by the recommenders online and they received confirmations and relayed it to me. If you have a gap in your application (i.e. one of three letters didn't get uploaded) they'll ask you for it so you can clear it up, but the dashboard should tell you if all steps are complete anyway.





TheArsenal1886 said:


> Further to the above, I believe they would _prefer_ your recommenders only upload them online. I wouldn't have them mail their recommendations unless they're unwilling or unable to upload online-- especially with all of the paper they're already handling for each application.



Thank you guys! That's what my recommenders did so it's a relief!


----------



## Anja

Never mind, I just realized that this topic is 3 years old


----------



## EclecticMel21

Anja said:


> Never mind, I just realized that this topic is 3 years old


 Hey Anja!
I am also applying to UCLA and I am having some issues with their letter of recommendation process. How did you submit your letters because the module on their website is down and the directions they gave for another website is not correct either?


----------



## Anja

The alternative link they gave me worked for me (although I haven't actually submitted them yet so I don't know how that will go). You did get the email though? I've found everyone at UCLA to be super friendly and helpful so I guess I'd tried calling them if nothing else works? 
If you didn't get the email I can forward it to you if you'd like, but it sounds like you already got that.


----------

